# EBT Box Car #154



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Basically, this is a modified Bachmann box car, made to look like the EBT's "2nd generation" box cars. It's not 100% exact, but it's pretty darned close enough. 

*Before:* 









*After:* 









The genesis of this project is covered in my builder's log, so I'll refer you to that for the nuts and bolts of the construction. 














































This last photo shows the car coupled next to my earlier scratchbuilt 2nd generation car. I painted and weathered this one to look like it had been "around the block" a few more times than the scratchbuilt version. It's actually weathered a bit more than I had planned on, but I won't argue too much. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Kevin! Very nice job!


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Kevin, especially the heavier weathering. 
Regards 
Bunny


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good job. Looks the same to me. 

Terl


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

H Kevin, 

Very nice, I like the weathering and the two together look good, don't worry about the heavy weathering -its has been out more! Variety is the spice of life. 

A quick point; are the shafts for the brake wheels a bit short, those brake men are going to have very short legs! 

Or did the devils slip down when you weren't looking whilst taking the photos!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Super job...as always! 

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he should write articals for GRYs.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter, there was a lower platform for the brakeman to stand on, around 3' below the brakewheel. 










Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Kevin. The added detail sure makes a wonderful difference. Super....


----------

